# combined claim form for PAYE worker (med exp, bin charges, flat rate exp etc.)



## damson (31 Dec 2008)

Is there a single form that a PAYE worker can use for a combined claim for medical expenses, bin charges, flat rate expenses, mortgage interest relief, _etc. _plus an overall check (balancing statement) of income tax? 

Revenue send me a Form 54 every year - I think dating from a covenant I had way back - which has spaces for all the above and more, but when I read it closely it said it wasn't the right form for PAYE taxpayers. Because I was in a rush to get in a claim for 2004 before the office closed today (31 Dec!) I used the Form 54 anyway, but when I'm doing my claims for subsequent years in a more organised way in the next couple of weeks, is there another combined claim form for PAYE workers?


----------



## damson (31 Dec 2008)

Hmmm... Just browsing further and it looks as though it's a Form 12 I should have used (I think - can anyone confirm?). Glad now I went ahead with the Form 54 as I'd have been forever filling in all the sections on Form 12!


----------



## askalot (31 Dec 2008)

damson said:


> Hmmm... Just browsing further and it looks as though it's a Form 12 I should have used (I think - can anyone confirm?). Glad now I went ahead with the Form 54 as I'd have been forever filling in all the sections on Form 12!



Form 12 is correct for PAYE income. I got one to fill out for the first time last week so I will be posting a question or two about how to fill it out!


----------



## damson (31 Dec 2008)

Thanks askalot.


----------



## allthedoyles (31 Dec 2008)

askalot said:


> Form 12 is correct for PAYE income. I got one to fill out for the first time last week so I will be posting a question or two about how to fill it out!


 
Yep- Form 12 is correct for PAYE workers.

Ensure you answer all questions on the form.

This will mean that in somes cases you put in a € 0 ( zero euros ) and in other cases you can use N/A ( not applicable )

Whichever , ensure you tick all boxes and fill in the blanks with above , when necessary


----------



## huskerdu (1 Jan 2009)

I would suggest that you register for ROS  and do it all online.


----------



## damson (6 Jan 2009)

Thanks for all advice.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2009)

huskerdu said:


> I would suggest that you register for ROS  and do it all online.


I presume you mean PAYE Anytime rather than ROS?


> Note: this system [PAYE Anytime] is for PAYE employees.  If you are self-employed you should register for ROS instead.


----------



## Conshine (6 Jan 2009)

ClubMan said:


> I presume you mean PAYE Anytime rather than ROS?


 
Does anybody know why this has this changed?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2009)

What? the _PAYE _online service was always separate from _ROS_ as far as I know. Maybe it's ultimately based on the same _IT _platform but the end user's view was always different.


----------



## Conshine (6 Jan 2009)

The URL you posted to ROS was the one I used last year, but this year I am redirected to the PAYE anytime URL - Why the change. Thats what I meant!


----------



## ruthkell (25 Mar 2009)

*Form 12 - Is there flat rate expenses section?*

Hi, Just completing Form 12.  Where do i put flat rate expenses for being a carpenter (220 euro)? Is it "Allowable deduction incurred in employment" section?
Thanks.


----------



## papervalue (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Form 12 - Is there flat rate expenses section?*



ruthkell said:


> Hi, Just completing Form 12. Where do i put flat rate expenses for being a carpenter (220 euro)? Is it "Allowable deduction incurred in employment" section?
> Thanks.


 

panel 42 small amount should be ok


----------

